# Is pastry school worth it?



## naturesbliss (Jan 2, 2014)

I am currently enrolled in pastry school and am starting to wonder if it is really worth it? I do have lots more to learn and am attending an excellent community college program. However, once I graduate will I be able to get a better job than if I went out there and started applying now? How important is the degree in pastry?


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Pastry is a more valuable degree than any in my opinion. Its a specialized skill. Executive chefs that have pastry specialization out earn chefs that don't. Stick with it, but continue on and get your CEC too.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think since you started you should stick with it. Typical pastry programs are not as long as cooking programs and I think in this case your degree will really help you. I would recommend getting a job while your in school so do what you discussed by getting a job now but keep your classes. It is a good degree to have for sure. Hope that helps.


----------



## naturesbliss (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I have decided to stick to it for now and have been looking for some part time work in the field. Hopefully, this will give me the best of both worlds.


----------



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's worth it as full time courses only teach you how to make shortcrust pastry, i finished a course last year getting my entry level 3 certificate but and a year before that i was with the same lecturer for nearly 5 months 2 days a week, they definitely won't show you how to make puff pastry because that's one of the hardest things to make, getting it perfect is anyway and if you make it even slightly dry when it bakes the pie is dry too. Even if you got an apprenticeship some where you'd have to do it at whatever place is available so i doubt they will get time to show you how to make different types of pastry and depending what food they serve pastry work won't be popular in that kind of cuisine.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Naturesbliss one more thing I would add to our discussion here is a culinary degree has so much more value than just learning how to cook. Working in professional kitchens taught me about working under pressure, staying focused, being organized so as you get into the field you will learn so much that will translate into other areas. One other area that might sound weird is learning so much about plate presentation and how the eye travels over a plate etc really helped me much later when I got into web design. It was easier for me to layout user interfaces because I understood from a food sense what was pleasing to the eye. Keep at it and send samples regularly so we can monitor your progress. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

That's a good point i can imagine how that would help, i've only done a bit of plate presentation so far like i had to pipe mash onto the cottage/shepherds pie mix, make sure butter is spread all around the bottom half of  the bread and that it's cut in triangles with a sharp knife and that salads have an even amount of lettuce, tomatoes and cucumber, i've fiddled with basic web design though and creating a nice neat and cool looking page really appeals to people, being a creative person is a plus as i just naturally know what looks nice.


----------

